# how to light sand texture ceiling



## user1007 (Sep 23, 2009)

Put a bow on the can of Behr paint and donate the absolute crappiest paint on the planet to the in law you do not like. I can only imagine what Behr textured paint must be like given how awful the regular stuff is. 

Stay out of box stores when buying paint, although I guess even Lowe's cannot screw around too much to cheapen silica paint additive? 

Mix the silica into real paint store paint and put on a couple of coats with at least a 1/2" nap roller cover. I would use a thicker nap depending on how much texture you add but will leave that to you. No need for a specialty roller for a light sand finish--those loop things will make a mess with any paint. 

Make sure you stir the paint often to keep the silica suspended as you go or it will settle to the bottom of the can. 

Wrap the roller cover in plastic between coats. Toss it when you are done. IMO it is not worth gallons and gallons of water to rinse out a $3 roller cover and you will never get the silica out.


----------



## chrisn (Dec 23, 2007)

What he said. (sdsester) :yes:


----------



## slickshift (Aug 25, 2005)

chrisn said:


> What he said. (sdsester) :yes:


Ayup :thumbsup:


----------



## mtom01 (Mar 3, 2008)

Guys thanks!:thumbsup:

I got Homax - Roll on Paint Texture (Sand Medium Finish) from Lowes --Its Silica & Quarts , new wt is 6oz, and instructions says its good for a gallon of paint, and a 3/8" nap roller cover is recommended.

I primed a piece of drywall today to experiment first, hope this goes well.

Guess what I posted in Craigs list about the Bear sand Texture Paint for free - fot one reply saying I can keep it, seems that it will get to our township chemical disposal yard.


----------

